# Invisible Man and others...



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, finally some news! We were just told that the shipment finally cleared customs. If it goes to schedule as far as repacking and unpacking again, we should start shipping to distributors on Monday. 

Seaview is back in again as of today. We had been out of stock since July, we start shipping to distributors again tomorrow.

Monster Scenes ship from China on the 2nd of October. The first three at least. We'll post more info as we hear it!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Great news. Glad to have a model company like Moebius. Great kits:woohoo:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks for keeping us informed, really looking forward to these kits!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Monster Scenes ship from China on the 2nd of October. So I could possibly have the Monster Scenes by Halloween? SWEEET!!!!!!!! Can't wait get 2-3 of each!! Which ones are first again? THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

First three are:
The Victim
Dr Deadly
Giant Insect

Dave


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to the monster scenes as well.

Thanks for the heads up!

Sean


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

me to my local hobby shop has two orders for me as thay come in


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks, Moebius.......Will keep an eye out for all of this stuff for sure. Sounds like this Halloween is gonna be a good one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopefully they'll hit our shores across the pond in Blighty soon. Time to get the cheque books out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool news! :thumbsup: Thanks for the update Frank.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave,Frank thanks for the update and cant wait get my hands on those monster scenes specially the gaint insect:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank, Thanks for the update. You and Dave do a fantastic job of keeping us well informed. We do appreciate that!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great news, looking forward to all the kits.
Rob


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Frank! That is GREAT news indeed!
I can't wait for the Monster Scenes stuff either...and finally the Invisible Man!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Halloween this year just keeps getting better! Thanks for the update, Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its the best Halloween since the 60's with this new stuff and news of MORE new stuff by Christmas!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

I second that motion. Who said you cant relive your childhood.:dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...didn't know we were OUT of our childhood, Drac...


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...didn't know we were OUT of our childhood, Drac...


If not then I must be having a nightmare about being an adult. :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...a common ailment amongst us on the board here...nightmares of being an adult...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Any more updates on the Invisible One and MS, Frank?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I got this from Steve at CultTVMan this morning...Moebius Models Invisible Man kit has cleared customs and we expect to be shipping the week of Oct 13.

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just read at the Clubhouse that some LHS 'North of Seattle' have The Invisible Man on the shelves for sale right now:thumbsup:
THEY'RE HEEERRE !!!
Mcdee:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...sure, but how could they see them on the shelves?
...time to duck and run...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's just it ...if you can't see 'em...you'll know they're there 
Mcdee
PS...anyone else not see them yet?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Invisible Man Shipping the Week of October 13 !!!*

CultTVman states that the Invisible man will be shipping next week :thumbsup::thumbsup:...Looks like our wait will soon be over :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

They arrived today..... we'll start sending them out Sat and Mon. It may take us several days to get all the orders shipped out. 

If you have not ordered yet, now is a good time. 

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even Squadron Shop is advertising them!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news Steve. I can't wait to get this kit! :woohoo: 

RK


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the Update Steve, I've really been looking forward to this one! I'll get my paints, glue, rubberbands, putty and files laid out!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

I will rev up the airbrush.:woohoo:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just picked up the Invisible Man kit from a local hobby store here on the east coast. That is the upstate NY area. Great looking kit with lots of details! Thanks Mobeius, much appreciated!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...didn't see it at my LHS...which does not mean they didn't have it...


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

walk into my lhs and the lady said i have something for you it was the invisible man she had two that i ask for and now there sitting on my shelve


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Put my order in this weekend with my favorite LHS, and I expect to have it by the end of the month. Patience comes to those who wait.... or something like that.

A glow version would be awesome as well.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got my Invisible Man from my LHS (AAA Hobbies) and let me tell you guys. This is a totally awesome kit.

I wonder how long before someone comes out with downloadable graphics for the plethtora of books included in the kit. I would do ALL of H.G. Welles' books, plus some othe classic horror stories and a copy of Grays Anatomy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got word from Steve that my 3 kits are in the mail tomorrow :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> Just got my Invisible Man from my LHS (AAA Hobbies) and let me tell you guys. This is a totally awesome kit.
> 
> I wonder how long before someone comes out with downloadable graphics for the plethtora of books included in the kit. I would do ALL of H.G. Welles' books, plus some othe classic horror stories and a copy of Grays Anatomy.


What a good idea!
How about some books on the behavior of light and classical optics? You may need to buy a second kit just for the extra shelf.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine's on the way from CultTVMan...but should support the LHS as well so if I don't see one there I'll be grabbing a second one...uh...er...oh you know what I mean... :freak:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Moebius scores another Grand Slam Home Run with this kit. I was amazed at how heavy the box was before I opened it....there's enough detail parts to make anyone happy.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my Invisible Man today...it's everything everyone's saying and more! Beautiful kit!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and picked up another one at my semi-LHS when I went in to get some Tamiya clear paints...I'm happy to say that every Moebius kit I've seen in there has been purchased and doesn't languish on the shelf...next up, Monster Scenes...heh heh heh... :devil:


----------

